# Window Tinting



## lotaguts (Jan 17, 2006)

I have found a shop locally that will tint all five windows for $140.00. It sounds like a decent price what do you guys think ? It LLUMAR film, I am concerned about the back window especially the brake light I would not want them to remove it, that windows looks like a bitch to tint anyone have any experiences with the back window at the tint shop ?


----------



## Stephen Hopkins (Feb 6, 2006)

The real concern with tinting the back window is the defroster and integrated radio antenna. Both can be damaged and rendered inoperable if they are cut/nicked.Make sure you use a reputable shop and that they don't use film high in metalic content.


----------



## GTO_400 (Jul 7, 2005)

I got a quote for $125.00 w/5% on the back 3 windows an 35% on the doors. thats without the windsheild strip. A good tint shop will have no problem with it I'm sure, I'm more worried about 'em being in there with that razor blade doing the trimming


----------



## BLACKTHUNDERGTO (Sep 22, 2004)

Stephen Hopkins said:


> The real concern with tinting the back window is the defroster and integrated radio antenna. Both can be damaged and rendered inoperable if they are cut/nicked.Make sure you use a reputable shop and that they don't use film high in metalic content.


 That almost never happens..............


----------



## GTO_400 (Jul 7, 2005)

Stephen Hopkins said:


> The real concern with tinting the back window is the defroster and integrated radio antenna. Both can be damaged and rendered inoperable if they are cut/nicked.Make sure you use a reputable shop and that they don't use film high in metalic content.


Well there is a way to repair this now they can use a conductive paint and touch it up which is what the defroster and ANT. is made of anyway, but still a bad idea I'm sure it will never look the same, and it would stick out like a sore thumb


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

lotaguts said:


> anyone have any experiences with the back window at the tint shop ?


I forget what I paid, but you're right--the most important thing is negotiating around that massive third brake light. I "lucked out," so to speak, in that I had my windows tinted at the same time I was having the package shelf replaced under warranty. To get the package shelf out, they had to remove my rear seats. I requested that the dealer have the tinter do his thing while the interior was gutted, which made it easier on him.

I realize most folks won't go to that extreme, so barring dismantling the interior, I'm told that third brake light does come off somehow.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

3rd brake light come out without a problem. Had mine done 3 weeks ago and installer didnt have any issues with the job. Ya have to make sure they use a non metallic film so as not to interfere with the antenna and defroster. Had mine done for 125.00. Job was perfect. Had darker tint put on rear glass and slightly lighter on doors and qtr glass.


----------



## lotaguts (Jan 17, 2006)

The shop I am going to use has the equipment that pre cuts the film to match the windows of the car I have seen this in action and its pretty cool. This virtually elimiates using a blade however I am still nervous about someone even sitting in the back seat. Damn sometimes I say to myself its just a damn freakin car but still does not help :lol:


----------



## vette68 (Oct 8, 2005)

Sorry, my car's quite dirty, but it's a daily driver. Anyhow, you can see how the tinting is cut around the 3rd brake light on mine. I bought the car with the window tint already installed, so I didn't have any input into how it was done. Looks fine to me, I just figured maybe there's a law against covering the brake light. But I'm happy with it and the defroster works fine....


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

I'll be getting my tint done soon, I hope they do the brake light like yours. I wouldn't want it covered up, because it would be pretty much useless if they did that.
Several of the tinters I have seen will cut the tint on the OUTSIDE of the window, then move it to the inside for final installation. That should completely eliminate any worries about cutting the antenna/defroster wires. The other guys were right when they said that you MUST make sure that your tint isn't metallic in nature, otherwise your radio reception goes straight into the toilet. Good Luck and please let us know how it turns out.


----------



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

I got the darkest tint they had for the back window which was not cut for the third brake light. My brake light shines just fine through the tint. Plus, I have the brake light on the spoiler also, anyways.


----------



## stangeater (Jan 17, 2006)

HoldenGTO said:


> I got the darkest tint they had for the back window which was not cut for the third brake light. My brake light shines just fine through the tint. Plus, I have the brake light on the spoiler also, anyways.



does the brake light shine in the car at night with the tint over it


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

I just got mine done, 20% all the way around, job came out beautiful, side windows roll down a little harder now though. I got mine done for $170, but considering how good it came out I am happy! They also cut around the brake light as well.


----------



## lotaguts (Jan 17, 2006)

Do you find that 20% is dark enough I was thinking of going with that ?


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

Yes, 20% is absolutely PERFECT! My old GTO had 5% all the way around and it was flat F-cking scary to drive at night. The 20% is pretty dark from the outside but you can see out perfectly. Stay away from the metallic tint though, stay with the black.


----------

